# Hay wagons



## kfarm_EC_IL (Aug 5, 2008)

When your building a hay wagon or rebuilding one. What things are you looking at on running gear? How do you frame them wood, metal, or both? What kind of extra add ons do you put on the wagon before it hits the field? Dos and don'ts?

Look foward to your ideas!
Mark


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2009)

Hi Mark,

Here is a link to anindividual's web site that shows building a hay rack. I found this site back in '03 when I was rebuilding my old NH 68 baler.

http://www.mnfarmall.com/

He does some hay making with old Farmalls. Some nice pics too look at as well

HHM


----------



## BCFENCE (Jul 26, 2008)

Im going to build 2 wagons this week, Im going to try and post a few pics of the work as we go. THOMAS


----------



## kfarm_EC_IL (Aug 5, 2008)

HHM, thanks for posting that site. That will come in handy. BC look forward to seeing your picutres.
Mark


----------



## Lazy J (Jul 18, 2008)

We built 6 wagons over the past three years. We decided to use pressure treated lumber as we were not in an area with hardwood sawmills.

We made our own sills using 2x12's laminated to to make 6x12 sills. We used a mixture of lengths to come up with 20' sills.

We then used pressure treated 2x6's to make the bed with 1 1/2 inches between each board.

Jim


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

There is a sawmill here that makes flatbeds out of railroad ties.they rip them into 2" plank.They make stringers out of the bridge timbers.nieghbor had one made for rd bales 10x24


----------



## Wrenchbender (Dec 4, 2008)

I've had good luck using pressure treated lumber, mine set out most of the time. My old wagons were 16' x 8'. I used 4x6x16 for the lenght and 2x6s laid on top across and screwed down with deck screws. On the outer edge of the 2x6s I put a 2x4 on the top and bottom to keep them from warping, bolted them on with carriage bolts front and rear and every other one or two along the side. I made a block to leave about a 7/8" gap between to let the chaff fall through.

The first ones I built about ten years ago cost less than $200 for the lumber, usally bought on sale at Menard's and had abour $350 or so in the gears. I sold that one at a local consignment auction this fall and it brought $700, sold two others last year with 5th wheel NH3 gears and they brought $400 each.

With my accumulator I needed 20' long ones to work out better. The one I built this year I used the I-beams from an old house trailer frame. I put 2x6s across as before and that worked great. Used self tapping truck bed screws to attach them.

The biggest thing I've had trouble with is the back rack or standard. Driving down the road is when they seem to get tore up. With the I-beam I was able to weld a hinge on and fold the standard down going down the road empty. I will try to take a picture and post of my latest one. WB<><


----------



## kfarm_EC_IL (Aug 5, 2008)

I was able to locate 2 running gears yesterday. Both free, 1 jd the other kewanne. I'll what i'm working with when i pulll them home.(trailing)

I'll have to do some looking around I like the idea of the house trailer I beams.


----------



## BCFENCE (Jul 26, 2008)

Mark ive got some pictures im going to post. I start of by installing two 10 inch channel iron, then i weld a 2 inch peice of angle iron to the top side to drill threw( its easier to drill threw the thin angle iron vrs the channel iron)to hold the boards. We then add the boards, two thin strips of metal down the sides ,then add two peices of 4 inch channel for the back rack , bolt on the boards and weld in the hich and your good to go. Any questions , fire away , THOMAS
View attachment 87


View attachment 88


View attachment 89


View attachment 90


View attachment 91


----------



## kfarm_EC_IL (Aug 5, 2008)

Look good. Is that a Kory gear?

How about some specs. Length, width, front and back overhang

Not seen a hitch like that before, looks good. Have you used a hitch in that position before?

Thanks for posting the pics.
Mark


----------



## BCFENCE (Jul 26, 2008)

I install a 14ft pole, let the front hang over 19 inches, wagon is 20x9ft on a kory gear, ive put in several hitches like that over the years, you can trust me when i say they are not going anywhere THOMAS


----------



## Hayguy (Jun 4, 2008)

BC, I wondered if you would share how much you had invested in iron on that wagon bed? Would a smaller channel iron carry the load? I looked at house trailer frames and they looked way too light unless they were doubled up. I've been checking the local scrapyards for used beams and it seems like most were shipped to China when the scrap price was so high. I am going to check with Menard's to see what a couple of laminated beams bolted together would cost. I heard they can make them up to 65' long. We could haul a lot of hay on a wagon that long!


----------



## BCFENCE (Jul 26, 2008)

I think the metal counting the coupling pole , back standards, hitch, 10 inch I beam and the angle iron welded to the side cost 600.00 . I gave 750 a peice for the used gears , then the metal and treated decking 2x8 i have around 1800.00 apiece in , I feel like im missing something but i think im right.
THOMAS


----------

